# ICD9 for hypotension due to drugs



## ggparker14 (Jun 22, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the ICD9 for hypotension due to drugs?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 22, 2011)

Is this due to incorrect dosing of a drug or was the drug taken as prescribed.  It matters because the answer will change.


----------



## ggparker14 (Jun 22, 2011)

This was due to a recent change in BP medication that was taken correctly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes it does!

If it is a documented low blood pressure after taking the meds then it would be 
796.3
E942.4
If it is documented as hypotension then
458.9
E942.4


----------



## ShelleyCogar (Aug 18, 2014)

*Coder62*

Would 909.5 be used for effects of the medication with 796.3 and then use the E code E942.6. I have always been told that  use E codes only with 800 and 900 series of codes. Just a thought!


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 18, 2014)

No it is not a late effect, it is the current effect.  E codes can be used with any codes in the book when applicable they are not restricted to use with 800 and 900 level codes.  A lay effect would be a residual condition that hangs on after the current condition has been treated and resolved.


----------

